

Code for Flexibility: A Manifesto (yield thought) - lief79
http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/brsf5/code_for_flexibility_a_manifesto_yield_thought/?already_submitted=true

======
lief79
The title is good, I was wondering if any of these practices have been
successful for others. Alternately, what approaches would you suggest?

